# Introducing the Uber Interior Car Care Kit for Leather Interiors



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Introducing Detailer's Domain's Uber Interior Kit for Leather Interiors.

This is the most comprehensive interior car care kit available out there for your car's leather interior. Every product that is in this kit has been used by Detailer's Domain for years as well many of the professional detailers that we supply products.

Here is the base kit:

1 Leather Master Strong Cleaner (250ml) ---- $11.99
1 Leather Master Vital (250ml) ----$15.99
1 Leather Master Protection Cream (250ml) ---- $15.99
1 Adam's Glass Cleaner (16 oz) ----$8.95
1 Adam's Carpet Upholster Cleaner (16 oz) ----$8.95
1 Einszett ****pit (16.9 oz) ---- $10.95
1 Einszett AC Klima (8.5 oz) ----$14.95
8 Uber All Purpose Microfiber Towels (yellow 16x16) ---- $24.99
4 Uber Glass Towels ----$13.99
6 Detail Sponges ----$4.95
1 Swissvax Detail Brush ----$10.95
1 Swissvax Leather Brush ---- $10.95

Total Price (indvidually bought) $153.60

Save $15.99!

Total Kit Price: $137.61

Intro Price: $124.95!!!!!!!!

Picture of the actual kit:









Optional Products:
- Leather Master ink Remover - $7.99
- Leather Master Foam Cleaner for Suede/Alcantara and Leather Master Nubuck Eco Protector -- $49.95
- Einszett Plastic/Vinyl Cleaner -$9.85

Here are some pictures of the products in action.

A 50/50 split of the Leather Master Treatment









Leather Master Strong Cleaner/Vital/Protection Cream were used to bring back lift to the leather interior of this BMW M5.

Take a look before:









Close up









Final shot after the Leather Master Protection Cream was applied









This write up/review of Einszett AC Klima was from our customer LanceM from Detailing Bliss

Well, I always have my AC on (especially living in Louisiana) and the other day I noticed the air coming out of the vents started to smell kind of not so fresh.

So, I decided to change my cabin air filter. The car currently has 16.7k miles on it. Please dont mind the engine bay sand, as I went to the beach a few weeks ago and havent got around to detailing the engine. I'll do that tomorrow.

I removed the cabin filter and man that thing was nasty. I sprayed 1Z Einszett Klima-Cleaner in the area that the filter covers and in the vents within the vehicle. I used about a third of the can total.

The smell is great, although it is only going to last about 12 hours. Thats fine with me though, as long as it kills the smell.

Here are the pictures:

Removal of the old filter look at the second picture of the old and new side by side WOW!

















Installed new filter









Einszett AC Klima









Applied Einszett Klima thru the center vents as per directions









The Swissvax Detail Brush cleaning up dust in vents and other areas like the steering wheel

















The optional Einszett Plastic Vinyl Cleaner being used here with the Swissvax Detail Brush to clean up the pedals

Using the Swissvax Detail Brush to loosen up the dirt in the crevices









Einszett ****pit being used to clean and protect the dash
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f149/pyiu/inserraalpina/****pit.jpg

Einszett Plastic Vinyl Cleaner used to clean up the pedals









Final product after the clean up









You can order the Uber Interior Kit by clicking here.


----------

